# Illinois Orchid Society Show



## juliana (Mar 25, 2016)

It was a rainy afternoon and I was lucky to get this charming shot of a fellow orchid lover admiring the orchid trees at the Chicago Botanic Garden.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2016)

Cool!


----------

